# HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N - Burning problem



## smartyio (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello everybody. I have recently bought an HP nx7400 with vista. I have then removed vista and performed a clean XP installation. The problem I am facing now is that my DVD RW (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N) although it can read CDs and DVDs and it can burn CDs, unfortunately it cannot burn DVDs. The error I get (regardless of the type of disk I use) is that the size of the disk is 308 Mbs and that the image cannot fit on it, although the disks I use are brand new.

Does anybody got any ideas of how to fix the problem?

I appreciate your help in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what burning software are you using
try removing the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## smartyio (Jan 31, 2008)

I have removed both filters but the problem still exists. Is there something else I should do?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------

